# Birds Net!



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get some 1/4 inch bird netting. I need to make a lid for my tank so my wrasses wont jump. I already tried Home Depot but no luck. Thanks for the help!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

BRS has a nice mesh. I might have some left over... I will check.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Please let me know and ill buy it from you


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Please let me know and ill buy it from you


Busy this weekend, but I will get it out of the locker on Sunday/Monday. I bought it for mine, but haven't actually done a covering yet!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive got Extra plastic screen, But im in Acton.
Find a Homehardware buy the screen repair kit, their is 2 so make sure its Just the screen, Not the tool too.

I paid 11.99 for a 48" by 84" .


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Chromey. I will head over to homehardware


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

How much do you need? I have some I could spare.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I need a 48 by 24 section so its pretty big. Plus I don't really like to inconvenience people


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Previously I was looking at BRS as well but didn't want to pay the shipping for it. I went to Fabricland and ended up finding a fine white mesh for really cheap. I attached it to pieces of a window screen frame from home depot and cut it to size.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> I need a 48 by 24 section so its pretty big. Plus I don't really like to inconvenience people


ooo... yes thats abit more than I can spare, that wouldn't leave me enough to redo my tank if it needed it. You would need probably more like 59-50" x 25" though if your tank has the center brace you might be able to shave a little off.

I ordered from BRS, even with shipping (which cost more than the netting IIRC) it cost around $40 total. IMO its worth it. I can't recall which size I bought but as it is just for me it will last me awhile.

Now I do have a tank of the same dimension as yours in the plans for the winter... So I guess I will need to place another order once I finally have the tank. I would cover a tank wrasses or not... at least I would with fish you don't want to lose, most have at least some risk of jumping.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

DId I post this already...


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually just need 48x24 as the tank has a 3.5 inch eurobrace. I know what you mean about the wrasses. That is the exact reason why I need the lid  I'm waiting on a rhomboid and a laboutei wrasse pair. Stupid Vanuatu Shipment has been delayed for so long 

Sweet looking lid by the way!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you keep an eye on AP, they do group buys with BRS all the time. Sometimes you can join up with others (share the shipping! My friend and I do this all the time, I buy it, he pays me back)


----------

